# Garden as of June



## tbow388 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well folks here is what she looks like.







Here are some things I have been getting.









We have had bad storms all week so my corn had some wind damage.






I have roped the corn back up and hope it survives.

With 10 or so inches of rain this last week, my garden is looking rough. We have had several storms and has blown over and broken a bunch of plants. A good deal of the garden is super water logged. I hope it all dries out and recovers.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, nice gardening. I've been doing two 16 sq foot raised plots of different tomatoes.


----------



## RiverLogger (Jun 13, 2014)

Is that a smoke house in the background?


----------



## RiverLogger (Jun 13, 2014)

That's pretty amazing. I don't even have strawberries yet!!


----------



## A10egress (Jun 13, 2014)

awesome looking garden... nothing from mine yet as i was a little late getting stuff in this year.


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 14, 2014)

tbow388 said:


> Well folks here is what she looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! I'm northeast of you in TN, and we've had just the right amount of rain. My corn always comes back after being bent over by storms, but so far I've never had stuff blown all the way down to the ground like some of yours.


----------



## tbow388 (Jun 16, 2014)

RiverLogger said:


> Is that a smoke house in the background?



RiverLogger, that is my garden outhouse. It holds all of my tools and crap.


----------



## RiverLogger (Jun 16, 2014)

tbow388 said:


> RiverLogger, that is my garden outhouse. It holds all of my tools and crap.


 Oh yes, theres never enough room for "crap" around the house. Nice setup and a great looking garden!!


----------



## JonW (Jun 16, 2014)

Corn will stand back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 18, 2014)

lookin good tbow. just planted some more sweet corn. we had heavy rain that laid some of mine over but it has recovered.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's part of mine:


----------

